# old stihl saw id



## davduckman2010

:dash2::dash2: i know sooner drop 600.00 bucks on a new saw and my brother drops off a free chainsaw hes had for years its an older sthil with a 30 in bar. it ran last time he used it does anyone know the year and model of this one dont see that info on it . has metal caseing going to take it in and have it checked out maybe a new bar and chain too. its a beast yep now weres the real big ones  super duck wow thats a cool nick i like that


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, that thing is really old, reminds me of an old McCulloch I had that was stolen, All metal and high torque, ran a 20:1 mix. so heavy you just set it on the log and pulled the trigger and it would just hog right through. I haven't seen a starter like that for a long time. I wonder what kind of carb it has on it, a Tillitson maybe? Your saw also is before the time of chain breaks so be carefull with that one. There should be a model and serial number tag on it somewhere. Some saw had the cc's cast into the cylinder, I wonder how big that one is. I would probably run that saw with at least a 32:1 mix. That is a really cool old saw for sure. It might have some value to a collector, there's guys out there that restore these old work horses. As far as what model it is? I'm not really sure :dunno: A good saw shop should be able to ID it if there's no tag. There's a guy that looks in here once in awhile, think his name is sawtroll, he might know more about it. Maybe send him a pm.


----------



## Kevin

I am almost certain that's an old 08 from the 60's. I bet is says "Made in 'West' Germany" on it somewhere. It's widely regarded as one of the most reliable 2 cycle engines ever mass produced for a chainsaw. They also used that engine for their chop saws and augers. It will last forever unles you throw it off a cliff, then there's still a chance you might be able to pick it up, dust it off, start it up, and saw the cliff down. 

DO NOT throw that saw on a shelf and forget about it. Give it some TLC and get it to working order. Yes it is heavy but like Greg said all you got to do is lay it on the log and squeeze the throttle trigger - use it for bucking only not felling or obviously limbing but for bucking what a beast! . It has gobs of torque and will still be running long after you have to toss your 311 in the parts heap. 

If you don't want to mess with it I'd be overjoyed to make an offer on it.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I am almost certain that's an old 08 from the 60's.
> 
> If you don't want to mess with it I'd be overjoyed to make an offer on it.


My guess would have been 60's too. I'd be next in line after kevin 

Seriously though I'd tune it up and check it out and put it to work, what a ground saw! betcha it's got points and condenser too!


----------



## davduckman2010

thanks guys it does say made in germany right under the stihl emblem theres a plate missing on one side. my brother said he had trouble with the plug wire had a hole in it and the local dealer said you cant get replacements for it anymore he put some liqiud wire stuff in the hole dam thing started right up . but its been sitting about a year and a half now. it looks like a mean machine . if i get rid of it you guys are first in line super duck


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> ... it does say made in germany right under the stihl emblem ...



Does it say "Made in Germany" or "Made in *West* Germany"? What is the serial number? On the bar side of the saw does it say "Stihl 08" or "Stihl 08*S*"? The "S" can make it look sort of like "085" on the tag.

Can you get some more closeups of it like the tag and nameplate etc. with clear shots?


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... it does say made in germany right under the stihl emblem ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it say "Made in Germany" or "Made in *West* Germany"? What is the serial number? On the bar side of the saw does it say "Stihl 08" or "Stihl 08*S*"? The "S" can make it look sort of like "085" on the tag.
> 
> Can you get some more closeups of it like the tag and nameplate etc. with clear shots?
Click to expand...


kevin it is from west germany says it on the bar and its stamped 01.88 serial no 3002005131 and theres fd stamped to ill get some pics the tag on side is missing


----------

